
Would you use an app that splits your restaurant bill by privilege? - Kinnard
http://qz.com/632803/would-you-use-an-app-that-splits-your-restaurant-bill-by-privilege/
======
nunobrito
Not really. In Europe we use common sense. Old technology but still effective.

